# MeteoTuga



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Este é o meu 1º blog meteorológico, desenvolvido por mim, desde a semana passada. 

Quero, para além deste blog, tenho na mente criar um site para formação na área da meteorologia e outro para publicar dados da estação, que provavelmente vou adquirir este Natal...

Vejam http://meteotuga.blogspot.com/ e digam algo!!!


----------



## actioman (21 Nov 2009 às 20:46)

Que se pode dizer Pedro! Força que está muito bom. Parabéns pelo blog! 

E venha de lá esse site e a estação a debitar dados online!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2009 às 15:39)

actioman disse:


> Que se pode dizer Pedro! Força que está muito bom. Parabéns pelo blog!
> 
> E venha de lá esse site e a estação a debitar dados online!



A questão de debitar dados vai estar pendente do financiamento que a Câmara ou a Junta me dê...

Felizmente, o presidente da junta é já o mesmo há 16anos, e o meu pai é da lista, e bom amigo do tipo.
Pode ser que a sorte me bata à porta, mas 1º há que convencer meus pais a comprar a estação, e para isso não quero financiamentos...


----------

